# Android App For Performance



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I like to monitor things and to that end I have added gauges and other devices to my truck to see more of what is going on. I am now interested in expanding that since I have a new 4G smart phone and a Kindle Fire HD and figured I would see what Apps are out there that could expand my information availability.

I went to the app store and there are hundreds of apps but downloading and playing with them all would be tedious and some cost money that I would hate to throw away if the app were no good. I will spend money on a known good product.

So any of you out there in Outbackers land already had some experience with any of these apps and can recommend them or not?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I like to monitor things and to that end I have added gauges and other devices to my truck to see more of what is going on. I am now interested in expanding that since I have a new 4G smart phone and a Kindle Fire HD and figured I would see what Apps are out there that could expand my information availability.
> 
> I went to the app store and there are hundreds of apps but downloading and playing with them all would be tedious and some cost money that I would hate to throw away if the app were no good. I will spend money on a known good product.
> 
> So any of you out there in Outbackers land already had some experience with any of these apps and can recommend them or not?


 I downloaded and use Torque App Pro. Combined with a OBDII adapter, you can read pretty much any PID your vehicle has, including getting code ID's when thrown by the vehicles computer. About $35.00 for the app and the bluetooth OBDII adapter.

Eric


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking for the electronic device or the truck?

I use juice defender for the galaxy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Looking for the electronic device or the truck?
> 
> I use juice defender for the galaxy


For the truck, sorry if the OP was confusing on that point.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> I like to monitor things and to that end I have added gauges and other devices to my truck to see more of what is going on. I am now interested in expanding that since I have a new 4G smart phone and a Kindle Fire HD and figured I would see what Apps are out there that could expand my information availability.
> 
> I went to the app store and there are hundreds of apps but downloading and playing with them all would be tedious and some cost money that I would hate to throw away if the app were no good. I will spend money on a known good product.
> 
> So any of you out there in Outbackers land already had some experience with any of these apps and can recommend them or not?


 I downloaded and use Torque App Pro. Combined with a OBDII adapter, you can read pretty much any PID your vehicle has, including getting code ID's when thrown by the vehicles computer. About $35.00 for the app and the bluetooth OBDII adapter.

Eric
[/quote]

Where did you get the OBDII adapter, local or web? Is it hardwired USB or Bluetooth?? Do you know if there is a lite version to try it out before getting the full version?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I like to monitor things and to that end I have added gauges and other devices to my truck to see more of what is going on. I am now interested in expanding that since I have a new 4G smart phone and a Kindle Fire HD and figured I would see what Apps are out there that could expand my information availability.
> 
> I went to the app store and there are hundreds of apps but downloading and playing with them all would be tedious and some cost money that I would hate to throw away if the app were no good. I will spend money on a known good product.
> 
> So any of you out there in Outbackers land already had some experience with any of these apps and can recommend them or not?


 I downloaded and use Torque App Pro. Combined with a OBDII adapter, you can read pretty much any PID your vehicle has, including getting code ID's when thrown by the vehicles computer. About $35.00 for the app and the bluetooth OBDII adapter.

Eric
[/quote]

Where did you get the OBDII adapter, local or web? Is it hardwired USB or Bluetooth?? Do you know if there is a lite version to try it out before getting the full version?
[/quote]

For an additional $30-35 you can get a mount for the Kindle. You can choose anyone of the PIDs you want (up to 16 if I remember correctly) and display them as bar or line graphs, gauges, numeric, or simulated analog gauges. I have selected, Boost, Engine Oil Temp, Engine Coolant Temp, Transmission Temp, Battery voltage, Fuel Injector Control Module Logic Circuit Voltage, Acceleration, and fuel economy. Really kinda cool. Here is a link to it...

Torque App for Android

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I purchased a Bluetooth OBDII reader and a OBDII splitter cable (my Edge tuner is plugged into it all the time) to give it a try. $33 for the hardware. Once I get it I will down load the Torque app and give it a try.

I will follow up once I get them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fun toy....can't wait for Andy's review.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Fun toy....can't wait for Andy's review.


And it looks cool too!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Quick update.

Amazon is very fast, less than two full days and the OBDII Bluetooth adapter and splitter cable are on my doorstep. That was the good news, the bad is some toys do not like playing together very well.

The Edge Attitude tuner does not seem to mind having the second OBDII device connected to the port but the Bluetooth adapter does not like the edge. I have only used the Torque Lite app and it may be different with other apps but the Lite version does not appear to be stackable.

I can connect and monitor ECU from the new Bluetooth adapter with my Razr so that is good. The Lite version only has a very limited list of items to connect to in the ECU. I suspect the full version will have more items. So now I will buy the full version and hope for the best. If they end up not being stakable then the whole thing may end up being a bust.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

wil this app work with a galaxy tab 2


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

outbackmac said:


> wil this app work with a galaxy tab 2


They say yes it does







I ordered a blue tooth dongle from amazon 14.99 and 4.99 for the app









https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm9yZy5wcm93bC50b3JxdWUiXQ..


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Amazon is very fast, less than two full days and the OBDII Bluetooth adapter and splitter cable are on my doorstep. That was the good news, the bad is some toys do not like playing together very well.
> 
> ...


 Mine works just fine. I am using just the Bluetooth adapter and have not had a problem. But then again my Edge is not plugged into the OBDII port, it is connected in the engine compartment. Torque APP pro has a 6.0L specific profile. Not sure about others, but I would be surprised if one wasn't available for your specific vehicle.

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I will have to get the Pro app to retest but being on the road all the time this only gets looked at in my spare time when I am at home.


----------

